# Numb in Ohio



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

What's new with you?

Did the trip to lumberyard hurt your feelings?

Been wondering about you.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Conrad, it is nice of you to ask about numb. It shows that people do not say thing here to be mean, that we are all trying to help, even if things are said that we don't want to hear. You're a stand up guy!


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

big time stand up guy !!!!


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Conrad said:


> What's new with you?
> 
> Did the trip to lumberyard hurt your feelings?
> 
> Been wondering about you.




Sorry, I never saw this or I would of responded...

No, the lumberyard did not hurt my feelings though.. It's not easy to get the 2x4's, but we're all here for the advice,, good and bad..

Thank you.. a couple months late...


----------

